# NCPFS on OS X



## Squashman (Apr 4, 2003)

Does anyone know if Apple provides a port of NCPFS for OS X?


----------



## MSM Hobbes (Apr 23, 2004)

Not sure, but don't think so... 

Found this:
http://lists.apple.com/archives/unix-porting/2002/May/msg00068.html

Hi all,
Has anyone thought about porting ncpfs to Darwin/OS X? It is a useful utility that allows Linux boxes to connect to netware servers. I am not really a programmer but I have an environment where extensive testing can be done. Right now there is no client side solution for Netware connectivity in Mac OS X (Prosoft Engineering is working on a beta and it will not be free). It would be great to see an open-source solution out there. Dave

...and...

Check out the various porting threads w/in: http://lists.apple.com/archives/unix-porting/2002/May/mail2.html


----------

